# Parents been married 47 years



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

My parents were soulmates. They were childhood sweethearts. They have been through so much together. Mom gave birth to four children, one of which died at birth. I am the oldest.

Dad's 70 + Mom's 69. 

To cut a long story short, 20 years ago Dad walked out of a business he owned, was doing well with + their life was pretty much perfect. 

Since then they hit rock bottom financially. Mom seems to have lost all respect for Dad for just abandoning their dreams like he did, without talking about it.

Dad just seems to have closed in on himself and must have a lot of regrets about what he did so impulsively.

At their age they STILL have a mortgage.

Also... Mom says she has to TELL dad what to wear, reminds him to change his underwear, and he only has a bath once a week because she insists. 

Whatever they had appears to have died. Mom says if they could afford it they would live separately. But they have no money! Too many years of being extravagant (even after Dad threw in the towel with his business) have made sure they are not very well off financially.

Dad still has to work full time to make ends meet.

Being their oldest daughter, I just feel sad about it all.


----------

